# Woraus stammen Sie?



## srk

At another forum at this site, I claimed that „Woraus stammen Sie?“ means “Where are you from?”

I was corrected in this post.  The first complaint was that “woraus” invited the response “aus dem Wäschekorb” or something similar.  The second was that “stammen” was too formal.

I know I have heard the question posed as in the thread title.  I can find examples of it online.  Although the question did not match mine, the answer at another post in this forum was “Ich komme aus NRW”, so the problem can’t be “aus”.  I find “Er war lange in Berlin, stammt aber eigentlich aus Dresden” in Duden, so "stammen aus" can’t be the problem.

I’m willing to accept that the question posed my way is out of fashion, but is it really "bad German" as was said at the first link above?  

Is it out of fashion or bad German, or is there something else wrong with it?


----------



## Roy776

It is bad German, yes. I can't go into details about the reason why, but the question you need is "Woher kommst du?" instead of "Woraus stammst du?". The answer will still be "Ich komme aus...", though.


----------



## Frank78

Woraus is usually only used to ask what something is made of. Very rarely for places and only in the case the place is a confined space as in the Wäschekorb example.

Ich komme aus XYZ = I'm from XYZ - either the place where you live or where you are originally from
Ich stamme aus XYZ = only the place where you originally come from


----------



## srk

Thanks Roy776 and Frank78.

I'm convinced (and you've helped convince me) that "Woraus stammen Sie?" is not as common as I thought.  But I'm also convinced that I've heard it, and I know I can find instances of its use online.  That makes me wonder whether it is used anywhere today, whether it was once used widely, and what exactly is wrong with it other than it is not (or is no longer) idiomatic (what makes it bad German).  If "Ich stamme aus XYZ" is the answer to "Where do you originally come from", why isn't "Woraus stammen Sie?" a proper question?

If you ask the question "Where are you from?" in English, the answer is often like the one I quoted from Duden:  "I'm live in XYZ, but I'm originally from ABC."  If you're saying my mistake is having identified the question with "Where are you from?" rather than "Where are you from originally?", I get it, but that hardly makes it bad German.

The following can be found at this link.  (*Unfortunately, clicking on the link gets you a downloaded small MS Word document.*)

Drew: Danke schön! Und woraus stammen Sie?  
Old Woman: Ich stamme aus Schneidemuehl, 

Here's another link.  Here's another (you have to scroll down to "Die Schildbürger".)

These were each found with the Google search string "woraus stammen sie?"

Frank78, I hear what you're saying about what kind of questions "woraus" usually begins.  I think that goes to answer why it's not used the way I thought it is used.  Hearing "woraus" you would expect to hear a question about material of manufacture, and it would throw you off.  Maybe that's just today or just where you come from.  I'd still like to find out.


----------



## berndf

The first and the second link above to not point to texts written by native speakers. The Purgatory text is stuffed with errors. The German of the Bulgarian student is a bit better but also not correct.

You do ask "Aus welcher Stadt/welchem Land stammen Sie?" but you don't ask "Woraus stammen Sie?". You simply don't. Language isn't always logical. The closest thing to a logical explanation I can offer you is that _woraus _has those other meaning you have been told about and that they take precedence.


----------



## Kajjo

Dear srk, please accept the point that "Woraus stammen Sie?" is NOT only "not as common", but is simply plain wrong, and terribly so.

This question is not correct, not possible and not used by any German native speaker. It sounds totally wrong, no matter what instances you might have found on the web. Please accept this, otherwise discussions become tedious and nonsense. We are native speakers interested in language and know what we tell you.

You are right, though, that it is peculiar that the question is definitely wrong, while the answer "Ich stamme aus Hamburg." is absolutely fine. This is strange and to a certain degree illogical, I agree. But it is the way it is. No one claimed that life is fair or German is strictly logical. Both isn't the case, in fact.

The correct questions are: 

_Woher kommen Sie? (Where do you come from?)
Woher stammen Sie (Where do you come from originally?)
Aus welcher Stadt/Gegend kommen/stammen Sie?
Aus welchem Land stammen/kommen Sie?
_
_Ich komme aus Hamburg. Ich stamme aus Hamburg._

Again, it is NOT possible to use "Woraus stammen Sie?".


----------



## ABBA Stanza

srk said:


> At another forum at this site, I claimed that „Woraus stammen Sie?“ means “Where are you from?”
> ...
> Is it out of fashion or bad German, or is there something else wrong with it?


I think the problem is that the "wo" part is misleading because it doesn't mean "where". Instead, _woraus_ invariably means "aus was", just like _womit_ means "mit was" and _wofür_ means "für was" (and so on). So asking someone the question _"Woraus stammen Sie?"_ is equivalent to asking _"Aus was stammen Sie?"_, which is clearly not what you want. 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## berndf

That actually makes a lot of sense, Abba. It also explains the reaction "Woraus kommen Sie?" "Aus dem Wäschekorb" reported in the OP.


----------



## Kajjo

Interesting theory with wo = was in these examples. It works, though I never heard of that explanation before.


----------



## Roy776

ABBA Stanza said:


> I think the problem is that the "wo" part is misleading because it doesn't mean "where". Instead, _woraus_ invariably means "aus was", just like _womit_ means "mit was" and _wofür_ means "für was" (and so on). So asking someone the question _"Woraus stammen Sie?"_ is equivalent to asking _"Aus was stammen Sie?"_, which is clearly not what you want.
> 
> Cheers
> Abba



You actually know more than we native speakers do. Kudos to you! 
Thinking about it, this actually makes a lot of sense and it might actually be the reason why it's impossible to say it like this. This switch of meaning from where to what is actually common in some phrases or words.


----------



## srk

Thanks, everyone.  ABBA Stanza's explanation is what I needed.  It's the kind of explanation I'd expect out of a language forum.


----------



## elroy

This is so interesting.  As I was reading through the thread, I found myself in total agreement with the native speakers, and it didn't take more than a second or two for me to come to the exact same conclusion as ABBA Stanza regarding the reason why _woraus_ doesn't work here.  I think this is an excellent example of native speakers intuitively rejecting an incorrect usage but being unable to articulate why, while non-native speakers who share the same intuition can identify the reason.

I now use things like _woraus_ intuitively, without thinking about the grammar involved, but once upon a time I had to learn that _woraus_ = _aus was_, and I guess no matter how proficient your foreign language skills become, the things you had to be taught explicitly when you were a beginner will continue to linger somewhere in your subconscious.   Those German 101 remnants can come in handy when you're faced with situations like this one!


----------



## djweaverbeaver

That is a very good and interesting explanation.  However, it raises another question in my mind.  If *woraus *means *aus was?*, then what is so inherently different about *woher *that it means *von wo?* (*Woher *kommst du?) or *von wem?* (*Woher *weißt du das?).  One might think it would seem more logical to answer *Ich komme von Deutschland*, yet the correct answer is *Ich komme aus Deutschland*.  Could it have something to do with the fact that *aus *and *von *are more static, whereas *her *conveys some dynamic directionality?  I guess perhaps the *her *is usually dropped from the answers.  One could say *Ich komme aus Deutschland her* or *Ich weiß das von meinem älteren Bruder her*.  I also reckon that such distinctions were lost when we lost words like *whence?* (from where?) and _*hence *_(from here) in everyday modern English.


----------



## elroy

I think "woher" simply means "from where."  Even in "Woher weißt du das?" that's what it literally means.  The preposition used in the answer will depend on the context and the object.

Woher kommst du? -> Ich komme *aus* Deutschland.
Woher kommst du gerade? -> Ich komme gerade *von* der Bibliothek.
Woher weißt du das? -> Ich weiß das *von* Markus. Ich weiß das *von* der Zeitung. 

I don't think you can say "Ich komme aus Deutschland her" or "Ich weiß das von meinem Bruder her."  At least those sound very unidiomatic to me.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I think "woher" simply means "from where."  Even in "Woher weißt du das?" that's what it literally means.  The preposition used in the answer will depend on the context and the object.
> 
> Woher kommst du? -> Ich komme *aus* Deutschland.
> Woher kommst du gerade? -> Ich komme gerade *von* der Bibliothek.
> Woher weißt du das? -> Ich weiß das *von* Markus. Ich weiß das *von* der Zeitung.
> 
> I don't think you can say "Ich komme aus Deutschland her" or "Ich weiß das von meinem Bruder her."  At least those sound very unidiomatic to me.


_Her _is a directive adverb means _from somewhere remote to here_. The sentence _Ich komme aus Deutschland her_ is correct and idiomatic, if you want to stress that you have come here rather then some else (_Drauß' vom Walde komm ich her_ as Father Christmas says in the famous poem every German speaking Child knows).


----------



## Gernot Back

In the 2nd person singular or plural,
_
*Woraus kommen Sie?_​
would make just as little sense as

_*Woraus stammen Sie?_​
One simply cannot imagine any possible context where these questions would be appropriate.

In the case of _kommen_, it is not possible with the 3rd person plural either:

_*Was sagtest du, woraus kommen sie (, die Socken, etwa aus dem Wäschekorb)?_​
We would prefer _woher _in this case too.

On the other hand in the case of _stammen_, it *is* possible to imagine such a context with the 3rd person plural.

_Was sagtest du? Woraus stammen diese zwölf Welpen? Alle aus einem Wurf? Das ist unglaublich!_​


​


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> _*Woraus kommen Sie?
> ..._
> One simply cannot imagine any possible context where these questions would be appropriate.


_Woraus kommen Sie? Aus der linken oder der rechten Tür?_


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> _Woraus kommen Sie? Aus der linken oder der rechten Tür?_



This still sounds strange to me. I'd rather ask "Wo kommen Sie raus?".

To me: "Woraus" asks for the composition or source of a thing as in "Woraus besteht Stahl/Luft?", "Woraus schließt du das?" and "Wo...raus?" for a place of appearance.


----------



## manfy

I just thought of a natural "woraus"-question:

Dieses Zitat stammt aus einem Buch, das man schon <nuschel, nuschel, nuschel>, nämlich de..<nuschel, nuschel> !
Logische Frage: "Woraus stammt das??"

PS: Of course, it might be more of a "Wo 'raus stammt das?" !??


----------



## JClaudeK

The only possible question for "where is it from/ where are you from/ where does it come from/ where ... from" is "woher".


> Die W-Frage " *Woher* " fragt nach der umgekehrten Ortsveränderung von Ort *B* nach Ort *A*. (Die sprechende Person ist immer in Ort A.) Das dazugehörige Verb heißt "*kommen*".
> *Woher* kommst du? - Ich komme *aus den USA*.
> *Woher* kommst du gerade? - Ich komme gerade *vom Arzt*.
> Die W- Frage "*Woher*" fragt nach der *Herkunft*.
> http://www.mein-deutschbuch.de/lernen.php?menu_id=44





Gernot Back said:


> _*Was sagtest du, woraus kommen sie (, die Socken, etwa aus dem Wäschekorb)?_
> We would prefer _woher _in this case too.





berndf said:


> Woraus kommen Sie? Aus der linken oder der rechten Tür?
> Frank78: This still sounds strange to me. *+ 1*



That is the point! *"Woraus" / Womit / Wofür / .....  are used for questions about verbs accompanied by a préposition.*
*Woraus*: It usually means *"from what?"*.



> *Wo + (r) + Preposition *
> Many verbs usually are accompanied by a preposition. For example: *beginnen mit* (to begin with)
> To make a question, we say:
> *Womit* beginne ich heute? (*colloquial - *used in southern parts of Germany):* Mit was *beginne ich heute.
> _What will I begin with today?_
> It is important to say that Wo + (r) + Preposition is only used for asking for things, not persons.
> If we wanted to ask about persons, we would say:
> *Mit wem* beginne ich heute?
> Who do I begin with today?
> 
> *Woraus *
> It usually means *"from what?"*.
> *Woraus* ist Bier eigentlich gemacht? (*colloquial:* *Aus was* ist Bier eigentlich gemacht?)
> What is beer really made from?
> ....
> http://www.germanveryeasy.com/interrogation-in-german


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> The only possible question for "<...> where ... from" is "woher".


Counter example:
_Where did the train depart from?_
=
_Woher ist der Zug abgefahren.
Von wo ist der Zug abgefahren.

Her_ by necessity a directional adverb. It describes a relation of a point of origin to the reference location of the utterance which is the destination (_hin_ describes the opposite direction). Where ... from can have a purely ablative meaning without a directional implication. In this case,_ her_ is not applicable and neither is any combination containing it


JClaudeK said:


> The only possible question for "where is it from <...>" is "woher".


Manfy gave a valid counter example to this claim which you haven't addressed yet.


----------



## JClaudeK

OK, there may be some exeptions to "_my_ rule", but this is generally true.
However: _necessity a directional adverb_  or, more precisely the verb "kommen, stammen" cf. http://www.mein-deutschbuch.de/lernen.php?menu_id=44
Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme. 

True remains: *"Woher" fragt nach der Herkunft *(point of origin)*.*

*"Woraus" fragt nach Verben mit der Präposition "aus" *(außer "kommen / stammen)*. *
http://german.about.com/library/verbs/blverb_prep01.htm
http://www.germanveryeasy.com/prepositions-in-german#aus


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> True remains: *"Woher" fragt nach der Herkunft *(point of origin)*.*


This characterization is incomplete and not wrong but misleading. _Her _asks for _an origin in a movement towards a reference location_ and not simply for _an origin_. This is not a minor twist but essential for understanding the meaning of _her _and _hin_ and has nothing to do with the verbs they are used with.


----------



## JClaudeK

Na, ich lasse dir gern das letzte Wort. 
Das gehört sich wohl so bei einem Moderator? (diesen Eindruck habe ich wenigstens seit meiner - erst kurzen - Teilnahme hier im Forum bekommen.
Im Französischforum geht es cooler zu ....


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> The sentence _Ich komme aus Deutschland her_ is correct and idiomatic, if you want to stress that you have come here rather then some else


 That makes sense.  I was thinking of the "I'm from Germany" meaning.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Na, ich lasse dir gern das letzte Wort.
> Das gehört sich wohl so bei einem Moderator? (diesen Eindruck habe ich wenigstens seit meiner - erst kurzen - Teilnahme hier im Forum bekommen.
> Im Französischforum geht es cooler zu ....


Solange ein Beitrag von mir nicht explizit als Moderatorintervention gekennzeichnet ist, spielt mein Status keine Rolle.

Ach ja, à propos letztes Wort: Was ist denn nun das Deine in Bezug auf Manfys Gegenbeispiel? Die Frage ist nicht rhetorisch, ich weiß nicht, wie das Beispiel zu erklären ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf,
ich gebe ohne weiteres zu, dass ich Dir (und ein paar anderen) betreffs grammatikalischer Fachausdrücke auf Deutsch und Englisch nicht das Wasser reichen kann.
Ich kenne diese nur auf Französisch. Außerdem variert die Terminologie von der einen Sprache zur anderen. Für "adverbiale Bestimmung" z.B., die im Deutschen alles Mögliche beinhaltet, gibt es im Französichen (auch auf die deutsche Grammatik bezogen) jede Menge Unterscheidungen.
Dazu kommt, dass  mein Englisch für tiefschürfende Erklärungen nicht ausreicht.

Allerdings finde ich solche ausführlichen *Fachsimpleien* in den meisten Fällen *für den Fragesteller unergiebig.* (so auch hier)
m.E. verwirrt man ihn nur, wenn man ihn mit diesem oder jenem (seltenen) Gegenbeipiel konfrontiert.
Deshalb beschränke ich die Erklärungen  bewusst aufs Wesentliche (oder was ich dafür halte).



berndf said:


> Was ist denn nun das Deine in Bezug auf Manfys Gegenbeispiel? Die Frage ist nicht rhetorisch


_"Woraus stammt dieses Zitat?" - Aus dem Buch ....  _Wahrscheinlich funktioniert diese Frage hier, weil das Subjekt keine Person, sondern ein "Ding" ist.
Nebenbei gesagt: Spontan würde ich die Frage nicht so formulieren, sondern "_Aus welchem Buch stammt dieses Zitat?"_



JClaudeK said:


> Das gehört sich wohl so bei einem Moderator?


*Das* war nur eine rhetorische Frage.


----------



## berndf

Mich interessiert schon, *warum* _woraus_ in _*Woraus kommst Du?_ blockiert ist. Und der Mechanismus ist mir immer noch nicht ganz klar. Und die Frage halte ich auch für legitim und zum Thema gehörend.


----------



## Frieder

_Woraus _fragt meines Erachtens nach der _Zusammensetzung_. So wäre die Frage "woraus bestehst du?" durchaus legitim.



manfy said:


> Dieses Zitat stammt aus einem Buch, das man schon <nuschel, nuschel, nuschel>, nämlich de..<nuschel, nuschel> !
> Logische Frage: "Woraus stammt das??"



Hier würde ich _woraus _auch für falsch halten. Die richtige Frage wäre "woher stammt das?" bzw. "was für ein Buch?".


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> _Woraus _fragt meines Erachtens nach der _Zusammensetzung_. So wäre die Frage "woraus bestehst du?" durchaus legitim.


Es gibt noch andere Verben mit der Präpositonalergänzung "aus", zu denen die Frage "Woraus" passt.
z.B.
Woraus folgerst du/ schließt du / leitest du ab, dass .... ?

Wichtig ist (m.E.), dass "Woraus" nicht nach der Herkunft fragt.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Wichtig ist (m.E.), dass "Woraus" nicht nach der Herkunft fragt.


Doch, in genealogischen Fragen, etwa im Falle von Hundewelpen, die_ aus einem Wurf stammen_, kann und soll man durchaus fragen, _woraus _und nicht _woher _sie stammen und natürlich ist das auch eine Art Herkunft. Bei der entsprechenden Frage bei Menschen (die Antwort ist möglicherweise _eine einfache Arbeiter-_,_ mittelständische _oder _Adelsfamilie)_ ist das pronomial-adverbielle Fragepronomen mit _wo(r)-_ aufgrund der +menschlichen Markierung natürlich blockiert und man würde besser gleich Fragen, _aus was für einer Familie_ man stammt.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Mich interessiert schon, *warum* _woraus_ in _*Woraus kommst Du?_ blockiert ist.


 Ich dachte, Dich hatte die Antwort von ABBA Stanza überzeugt? (Schließe ich aus Beitrag Nummer 8, von Dir.) Hat sich da inzwischen etwas geändert?

_Woraus_ bedeutet "aus was" oder "aus welchem *Ding*". Die Frage nach der Herkunft einer Person wäre aber "aus welchem *Ort*". Daher muss man _woher_ sagen.

Auch auf Englischen sagt man natürlich nicht "_What_ do you come from?" sondern "_Where_ do you come from?".

Fazit:

woraus = aus welchem Ding = from what
woher = aus welchem Ort = from where

Das ist natürlich eine sehr einfache Erklärung. Manchmal handelt es sich bei _woher_ nur im übertragenen Sinne um einen "Ort", also eher um eine Quelle (z. B. bei der Frage "woher weißt du das?"), aber die allgemeine Unterscheidung dürfte hier meines Erachtens ebenfalls zutreffen.

Anders gesagt: Bei _wo_-Komposita mit Präpositionen (_woraus_, _womit_, _wozu_) kann das _wo_ nicht jedes beliebige Objekt ersertzen, das die Präposition regieren könnte. Beim Objekt muss es sich um ein *Ding* (sei es nun konkret oder abstrakt) handeln und nicht um einen *Ort*.

Weitere Beispiele:

"Ich wohne in Deutschland."
Zu dieser Antwort passt die Frage "_Worin_ wohnst du?" nicht. Man sagt "_Wo_ wohnst du?".

Ebenso:

"Ich fahre nach Deutschland."
"_Wonach_ fährst du?" 
"_Wohin_ fährst du?" 

"Ich fahre über Frankfurt nach Mainz."
"_Worüber_ fährst du nach Mainz?" 
"_Über welche Stadt_ fährst du nach Mainz?"  (Vielleicht kann man - zumindest umgangssprachlich - auch "über wo" sagen? Da bin ich mir nicht sicher.)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich dachte, Dich hatte die Antwort von ABBA Stanza überzeugt? (Schließe ich aus Beitrag Nummer 8, von Dir.) Hat sich da inzwischen etwas geändert?


Nein, Abba sagt ja im Prinzip dasselbe wie JClaude. Ich akzeptiere im Prinzip, dass es so ist. Ich verstehe aber noch nicht warum. Darum interessiere ich mich für Gegenbeispiele und ob man aus denen noch was lernen kann.

Naja, vielleicht gibt es da auch gar nichts zu verstehen und es ist einfach so.


----------



## elroy

Sowie ich das verstehe, vertritt die These von Abba auch meine These, auf die ich in Beitrag Nummer 32 eingegangen bin (sprich _woraus = _"aus welchem *Ding*" im Gegensatz zu "aus welchem *Ort*").

Diese These, die auf der Unterscheidung Ding/Ort basiert, erklärt meiner Meinung nach zufriedenstellend, warum _Woraus kommst du_ blockiert ist. Das sieht man auch an den weiteren Beispielen, die ich angegeben habe.

Findest Du die These unüberzeugend? Fallen Dir Gegenbeispiele ein, die sie widerlegen? Im Beispiel von Manfy handelt es sich ja um ein Ding ("Buch"), daher ist _woraus_ nicht blockiert.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Findest Du die These unüberzeugend? Fallen Dir Gegenbeispiele ein, die sie widerlegen? Im Beispiel von Manfy handelt es sich ja um ein Ding ("Buch"), daher ist _woraus_ nicht blockiert.


Das finde ich durchaus überzeugend, in meinem Beispiel #31 stammen die Hundewelpen ja auch aus einem *-*menschlich markierten "Ding"; eben einem _Wurf_. Bei einer +menschlich markierten _Familie _würde man sich da schwerer tun mit der Frage "Woraus stammen sie/Sie?". Pronominaladverbien benutzt man nur mit -menschlich markierten Dingen.


			
				canoo.net said:
			
		

> Pronominaladverbien stehen *nicht* für Lebewesen, insbesondere nicht für Personen
> (...)
> Pronominaladverbien stehen für Nicht-Personen (Dinge, Abstrakta)


 http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Pronomen/PronAdv/Funktion.html

A: _Woraus stammen die Welpen?_
B: _Aus dem Wurf Nr. 7 der Hündin "Barbara vom Wellershof"._​


----------

